# One Last Session -- What's there to talk about



## WTSM (Aug 27, 2011)

My wife and I have what may be our last counseling session slated for tomorrow. She is not talking to me right now because she thinks I am using the kids as a pawn. She doesn't understand that my week is my week. If I need her help great -- if not back off and live with the arrangement she set. It's funny that she needed to leave to heal but is hurting the kids in the process. 

So what in the world do we talk about in counseling. She doesn't want to come home yet. She's pissed about the kid's situation. What is there to talk about? Any suggestions?


----------



## Walt (Jul 17, 2011)

If you don't have anything you want to say, let the MC know ahead of time.

The MC should then address your W and ask her to start. If she doesn't have anything, then politely thank them both for their time and walk out.


----------

